# cool pics! Would you recognize them without the names being shown?



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Could this be    Marilyn before she was famous?
Buck    nekkid!
Nope. This nudie    is now in her 90's.
It's* BETTY    WHITE* !  





Looks like an    unhappy little towhead.
Actually, he ain't    nothin' but a hound dog. 
*ELVIS    PRESLEY*





An Indian maiden -    -
But what tribe is    she from?
She later joined    the Kennedy Tribe.
*JACQUELINE    KENNEDY*
_Look very closely.    Good Lord -_
_Is she wearing a    *swastika*??_






It's a big game    hunter
a lover of the    wilderness
and a future    president.    
*THEODORE    ROOSEVELT*





_How funny is    he?_
The original    Little Tramp
famous in silent    movies. 
*CHARLIE    CHAPLIN*





There's a silver    spoon in her mouth_ now_.....
Just a lucky    commoner
who happened to    snag a prince. 
*KATE    MIDDLETON*





A girl on a    swing
just hanging    around,
waiting to be    discovered. 
*ELIZABETH    TAYLOR*





B..M.P. (before    muscle power)
The    Terminator
*ARNOLD    SCHWARZENEGGER*





She was a devout    dancer
And made silent    movies
Before she became    famous 
as* JOAN    CRAWFORD*





The smartest woman    in the    world.....?                
*HILLARY    CLINTON*





The ugliest baby    on earth??
This little troll    later contracted
Saturday Night    Fever. 
*JOHN    TRAVOLTA*





_Holy    Crap!!_
A genuine    bow-wow.
Today he's    considered to be
A real hunk    
*GEORGE* *CLOONEY*





Initially    known
As Norma Jean    Baker. 
*MARILYN* *MONROE*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2014)

I love em, Denise.

Guess who?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2014)

Love these pics, Denise! Thanks


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

You're both welcome, and that is a feller named Pappy I'll bet?? Am I right?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2014)

Aw shucks, ma'am, you're right. Chubby little me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

you so cute, I bet you was might careful pee'in on that there cacti, oochy ouchy, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2014)

Guess I've made the rounds. I started out chubby, slimed  down for most of my life, and now chubby again. No cactus around here so I'm safe.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Guess I've made the rounds. I started out chubby, slimed  down for most of my life, and now chubby again. No cactus around here so I'm safe.



and good to know the cactus are safe


----------



## Raven (Oct 31, 2014)

Great pictures Denise!
Some still have the same look, I would have recognized Hillary Clinton without the name,
but never Arnold Schwarzenegger.
I have never been one of his fans.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

I would have recognized about 4 of them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's kind of fun to see them as they were  A nudey of Betty kinda threw me but hey, she's always had a little devlishness in her


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I would have recognized about 4 of them.



I didn't count but that sounds about right for me spotting who they were as well


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, those are some cool old pictures.    I knew Elvis, Liz Taylor, Jackie O and Kate Middleton.  .. others are surprising, like George Clooney..

... and Pappy, so cute.   Did you have to eat outside so you wouldn't throw your food all over the kitchen?  .....kidding.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2014)

Bonnie....looks like I could have skipped a couple of meals. Fatty.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Bonnie....looks like I could have skipped a couple of meals. Fatty.



I was a chubby baby too ... glad we didn't worry about waistlines at that age!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

What's a waistline:lofl:


----------



## 911 (Nov 3, 2014)

Those were great. I didn't know any of them. Elvis really surprised me. Thanks.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 3, 2014)

you're welcome My sis sent me them through email.  I was thinking about Elvis too, but if I'd looked at his lips I might have got a clue


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

Those are great pics including Pappy's.  

Liz Tayler was the only one I got right away, I could see it was cleary them once the name was mentioned, Kate Middleton I thought was the Drew Barrymore.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 3, 2014)

Liz was easy for me too, it's like her face never changed much as she grew older  I remember hearing that her eyes were actually violet colored, gorgeous


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just look on a Gerbers jar to see me...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just look on a Gerbers jar to see me...




You're such a Ham ..


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Great pics! I didn't know who they were at all until I read the names. I have not heard of Betty White before, who was/is she?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)

She 92 now I think.  She is still going strong and starred on Golden Girls (my fave) and now is still working on one called, I can't remember, LOL!  Something about 3 younger single women, and Betty is wilder then all of them, LOL!!


----------

